# Everyday Minerals Blush Swatches



## Thais (Oct 19, 2006)

Here's a swatch for EDM's Nic Nac blush. It looks lovely on the cheeks!

Attachment 26144


----------



## Lauren (Jan 17, 2008)

Here are some Everyday Minerals blush/face color swatches. Enjoy!

L-R: soft touch, apple, pick me up pink, cherry fizz, pink ribbon







L-R: all smiles, nick nack, chit chat, back to school, veranda, jump rope






L-R: raw sugar, waffle cone, natural


----------



## licornemousse (Jan 29, 2008)

thank you for these pictures ! I made one of the most recent blush of EM.


----------



## SaRem (Aug 1, 2008)

EDM blush swatches, all taken in daylight

































































HTH





50 % of my arm is apparent here so please try these links

http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u...swatches-1.jpg

http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u...watches2-1.jpg


----------



## simisimi100 (Oct 12, 2008)

great swatches!!!


----------



## spoiledgirlz (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks for the swatches


----------

